# Anyone know how to plumb a hammer on an Excavator?



## redline808 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi, I have a 1990 Kobelco SK030 excavator and I want to hook up a hammer. I know i have to install a pedal, I already plumbed the arm down to the hammer. I dont know where to hook up the lines to the pump and so forth. Anyone know how to do this? 

thank you, rob.


----------



## denick (Feb 20, 2006)

Rob,

Do you know if you have a hydraulic circuit for Hammer hydraulics on your machine?

Nick


----------



## redline808 (Feb 15, 2006)

I do not know if there is a hydraulic circuit. how can i check? 

thanks.


----------



## denick (Feb 20, 2006)

Your best information would be from your dealer. if you can stop by there and have them show you the valve blocks and set up. You would look in the compart ment where all your hydraulics are mounted. Usuually the center of the machine. The valve bodies are usually rectangular blocks of steel that have square or round blocks top or bottom and they have at least two pipes or hoses going in to them. There would be at least three mounted side by side and up to six. You need to have one that is not in use. If there is one you then would have to determine what capacity the valve is and that is a dealer or hydraulic outfit question.

Nick


----------



## redline808 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ok, thanks, I will try to figure this out. I will try to go to some equipment dealer, such as komatsu or cat, sense we do not have a Kobelco dealer.

Thanks, Rob.


----------



## denick (Feb 20, 2006)

Take a camera with you. Take pictures of what they show you to be the valve body set up. I don't know if it was back in 1990 but todays Kobelco and Case are the same. I wish I could be more help. You might try searching google for technical manuals .

Nick


----------



## dirthog (Feb 17, 2006)

*hammer hydraulics*

I think you will find that machine is a gray market machine and you will get very little help form a dealer because kobelco will not supply information about any gray market machines. If it is set up with a aux circuit it should have two fittings on the frame right beside the main boom pin on the right side of the machine. the only other way is to add a valve and control just to run the hammer. have worked for a dealer in the service dept for the last 33 years that sells kobelco


----------

